# What "build" of Arabian do you like? *pictures are welcome of your Arabs too!!*



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe I'm a terrible person (probably :lol: ) but I love the Arabs with relatively typey heads, the kind where you see their head and you're like "That's has to be an Arab!" not the "OMG, is that an ALIEN" heads, then if that head were mixed with a super solid body on sturdy but not thick legs. I also love an Arab with a nice neck. 

Basically, I want an Arabian that is gorgeous and could go all day while looking gorgeous. The "could be wearing a paper bag and still be stunning" type of horse.

I really like the Polish bred Arabians. 

I love that first guy you posted, as well as "Comet" (a great-great-great grandfather of my mare):












And then, I'm just in love with my mare's body type. I wish her neck was a little nicer and that her loin/hip attachments was classier but overall, she's there.

Here she is, "wearing" what I like to call "Winter Survival - My Pretty Pony Style". :lol:


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> Maybe I'm a terrible person (probably :lol: ) but I love the Arabs with relatively typey heads, the kind where you see their head and you're like "That's has to be an Arab!" not the "OMG, is that an ALIEN" heads, then if that head were mixed with a super solid body on sturdy but not thick legs. I also love an Arab with a nice neck.
> 
> Basically, I want an Arabian that is gorgeous and could go all day while looking gorgeous. The "could be wearing a paper bag and still be stunning" type of horse.
> 
> ...


OMG Your mare <3 may I have her!? She is beautiful! I LOVE LOVE her build! Wish my Arab was a bit more stocky, but she is how she is and I love her! Mines got Polish, Crabbit and Eygption(SP sorry </3.) all bred in her lines. Then back in the 17 hundreds she has TB and a breed called "East Prussian" over on her mothers side. She is a pure A from then on, well I guess not "pure" as no Arabian is. If you go back far enough in each Arabs line you'll find that they we're crossed with Crabbit Polish ect.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I like both the stronger built type and the slender type, but I do not like the sea-horse heads or table-top backs.

I've sold the one my daughter is riding in this picture because she had a severe and mutual hatred with my Appy gelding, and we kept the gelding. She now lives about 1.5 miles from here and is much ridden and loved, so it is working out fine. The mare I kept is from CMK lines, mostly K if I remember right.

I like both of them. The one we sold was smaller, but had plenty of spunk and had good strength for her size (maybe 770-800 lbs).


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I rode an Arab on Thurs and she was stocky


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I prefer a Polish to an Egyptian. Then again, depends on the Egyptian...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I prefer stockier my boy is a stocky 14.2 i cant post pictures now but he is outlaw in my albums
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baylen Jaxs (Jun 25, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I prefer stockier my boy is a stocky 14.2 i cant post pictures now but he is outlaw in my albums
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cool! I went to your album and seen him I also see that you barrel race him too! The pictures I posted above are of the mare that I barrel race as well she's 14.3hh. Just loping right now we'll be showing next month or so in just exhibition races then we'll move up when she gets better at it. Your boy is very handsome and I love his build!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I actually prefer the very slender looking Arabians. I like a very dished head, and just overall the type you can look at be for sure that it's an Arabian. I REALLY enjoy the look of Egyptian Arabians. I'm not a huge fan of the stocky type, I guess I'm weird .


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

When I think of an Arabian, this is what I think of.
I'm not sure what body type this would be.








(Naseem)


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

I also prefer the stockier arabian. My guy was a small, stocky Polish bred arabian. I don't like the current trend of going for ultra long necks and overly dishy heads.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd have to say, I like my arabians to be true to type. Which would be around 14.2 - 14.3, good bone in their legs, great feet - no shoes required, a sum what dished face - but not like a seahorse. I've owned Egyptian, Gainey, Polish, and domestic bred. My favorite would have to be the Egyptian. The pictures I've posted are as follows: Spanish/Crabbet "Nijm Ibn Shilozon" stallion. Egyptian/Polish/Domestic "Shikostorm" mare, Gainey Bred "Jecamo Quest" gelding, Egyptian "Zafir Ibn Rashad" gelding. Egyptian/Al Khamsa "Gai Assirah" mare.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

How do you post a picture?


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

I prefer the look of the stockier type arabs. I'm really excited, I just found out this last summer that my older Arabian mare (Dandy) is pure Arabian (via the brand on her neck actually being the code for her registered number) I don't have a lot of experience with bloodlines, and I'm excited to see so many people on here seem to know about Arab bloodlines! I don't have any nice pictures to post of my girls right now, but I will. Dandy's filly (my Sasha) is about 14.2 and stocky. She is a Quarab though (Half arab/half quarter horse) She looks like a lot of these smaller stocky type arabs though and she has the BEST FEET ever! So tough, grow perfect! I know arabs have a bad name, but I do love them as long as they are not hot! Mine aren't and they are great!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Arabs have a bad name due to bad people. I prefer an Arab to look like an Arab, Arab type. Well proportioned with good bone but not stocky. In my opinion, Arabs are not suppose to be stocky. Ruminaja Ali, El Hilal, I like Egyptians but any Arab with good type and good conformation is appealing. http://www.google.com/search?q=abraxas+halimaar+picture&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Roberto- I love the picture of the grey that's trotting, reminds me a lot of Dandy! (Just younger and in better shape) haha  They have the same snip! Are these your horses? 

All the horses on here are gorgeous!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I prefer the Egyptian lines more than anything. Even though I used to own a polish bred mare that I loved more than anything.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, they were all mine. I decided to get out of Arabians, since I wanted to show in the western disciplines - equitation, pleasure and halter. Where I live I'm kinda out in the middle of nowhere and in order to show my arabians, I would have had to travel up to 250 miles away. We do have little local shows where I live, but they usually bring in a quarter horse judge, so it would have been just throwing my money away to have competed locally. 

The stallion I gelded and he was sold to a gentleman who competed in the Tevis (100 mile endurance race in California). Gai Assirah the mare went to a breeder who lived in southern California. Jecamo Quest went to the San Luis Obispo, California area. And the chestnut mare Shikostorm, went up to Placerville, California to live on a vineyard and to graze away her days on 25 acres of oak and grass. The little chestnut gelding Zafir I sold to a lady who lives just down the road from me (60 miles away) and he is now a trail horse. No more english or jumping. Well maybe a sage brush once in awhile. 

This is my quarterhorse mare that I compete on. As far as her temperment goes, I may have gotten rid of my arabs, but she is like a 1200lb, 16.1 hand arabian. Nothing calm about this girl, except when we are in halter, she always falls asleep. Hates it, hates it, hates it.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This would be my ideal body type. His neck is a little thinner than it looks, he hadn't had his bridle path trimmed since December and this was taken last week. This is also his natural behavior with a mare coming into heat (which is what keeps grabbing his attention). He is made up of polish, crabbet and egyptian.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with goneriding. I dont think there meant to be stocky. I like Robertos^ horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

i had a gorgeous, stocky gelding with a dished face, very 'look at me' arabian attitude. egyptian/polish lines. He was a big diva handful. exhausting to own and work with, you never knew on any given day if he was gonna be a kid safe old saddle pony or a prancing handful that would send you for an unscheduled dismount. No thanks.

Now I have my hilarious looking 'Regal Ladybird'. very little dish to her face, plain face, non descript body, lightly built. Fantastic feet and legs, havent seen her spook, rides the same every time. Compared to my last several horses she feels super narrow, but she carries me like I'm not even there.

I sold him for more than double what I paid for her, but I put alot more value on her as far as use-ability and her great mind.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I like my Arabs chunky...like my Ace




















and this beautiful boy


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I usually go with the stockier type as well, but I do have a few "stickies". 
Most of my breeding is either Polish, Russian, or American Foundation - all three tend to have more build to them.



















This mare I've had people argue she wasn't purebred, but she's DNA typed. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My two boys:

Reed, at six:


















Khade, at 14 months:



















Golden, Ace is gorgeous!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the ideal Arab image I have in my head, I will own one like Khemosabi for my next horse.....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> This is the ideal Arab image I have in my head, I will own one like Khemosabi for my next horse.....


Always been my favourite. Khade, above, his out of a Khemosabi daughter. I'm trying to buy her. LOL


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Roberto said:


> Yes, they were all mine. I decided to get out of Arabians, since I wanted to show in the western disciplines - equitation, pleasure and halter. Where I live I'm kinda out in the middle of nowhere and in order to show my arabians, I would have had to travel up to 250 miles away. We do have little local shows where I live, but they usually bring in a quarter horse judge, so it would have been just throwing my money away to have competed locally.
> 
> The stallion I gelded and he was sold to a gentleman who competed in the Tevis (100 mile endurance race in California). Gai Assirah the mare went to a breeder who lived in southern California. Jecamo Quest went to the San Luis Obispo, California area. And the chestnut mare Shikostorm, went up to Placerville, California to live on a vineyard and to graze away her days on 25 acres of oak and grass. The little chestnut gelding Zafir I sold to a lady who lives just down the road from me (60 miles away) and he is now a trail horse. No more english or jumping. Well maybe a sage brush once in awhile.
> 
> This is my quarterhorse mare that I compete on. As far as her temperment goes, I may have gotten rid of my arabs, but she is like a 1200lb, 16.1 hand arabian. Nothing calm about this girl, except when we are in halter, she always falls asleep. Hates it, hates it, hates it.


Nice horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My ideal arabian is one with the refined looks that come with the breed, but not overy dished faces and solid legs. Our girl Xcia (polish bred, I think) is a pretty good example, though she doesnt have quite as much bone as I like. She's never had a lame day in her life though.




























And a standing stud at a near-by farm that I like, besides his steep croup-


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Golden, Ace is gorgeous!


Thanks, She is the one who has converted me to Arabs, I'm currently maybe possibly looking for another one:lol:

Love your boys BTW


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Thanks, She is the one who has converted me to Arabs, I'm currently maybe possibly looking for another one:lol:
> 
> Love your boys BTW


What's the breeding on her? I see she came from Amanda's place. 

Thank you! I haven't personally met Khade yet (he comes up in a week) but he looks like he's got quite the personaility on his videos. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just for Ace Arabian 

You must be so excited to meet him
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/just+for+ace


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice! I have a The Chief Justice daughter and I love her to pieces. Great horses with that line.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, you have a pm, and another one on the way:wink:


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Ripper - Thanks for the compliment on my quarterhorse. Her and I have a love hate relationship. I don't have any good profile shots of her head, but she does have a little bit of a dish. She's appendix bred out of Stan's Colleen and TJ Dandy Jack (Jackie B), maybe they pulled one over on me, and she actually does have some Arabian in her close up.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I like a horse with bone! Big flat, dry looking bone, short cannons, flat knees, great joints. I like horses with balance, so therefore I am not so concerned with height as I am concerned with how they "fit' I have had horses I loved that were 14.1 with great bone and body that were amazing to ride and one I have right now is 15.2 or more and I have a great time on him. My horses at the moment are between 14.2 and 15.2+

For arabian type it also has to fit the horse. I don't like a raffles head on a Babson body, nor do I like a Negatraz head on a crabbet body. I want to see harmony.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SVS Il Divo, my favorite Arabian










His "cousin", SVS Viado










SVS Il Divo's father, SVS Fornaio










SVS Il Divo's Grandfather, Khadraj NA










SVS Il Divo's Grandfather (maternal) & Great Grandfater (Paternal)

These are my favorite type of Arabian.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My ideal Arabian is substantial but elegant. I don't think they should be overly thick, nor should they be so small that they look like they are going to break if someone dared sit on their back. They should have a decent thickness in the loin area - I don't find the super narrow "sucked in" look attractive at all. 

I like a naturally arched neck - again elegance is the key so nothing overly thin and arched. Nice flat croup, short back, deep heart girth. The head should be dished but not overly so.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol::lol:, I just Knew that I recognized the style of those pics RenexArabs, then it clicked! 

Another chunky Arab is joining my herd in the next little while, 



















So chunky that she doesn't even look like an Arab in those pics....she is a little ahem, fluffy, but I couldn't pass up on her, she is a daughter of my very own Ace...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

This is my girl. She suits me well.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

I haven't read the whole thread yet and don't have time right at the moment but will come back to it. I like a compact, substantial Arab with a nice dish and nice neck but not an extreme of either. My stallion is domestic bred and I like him VERY much.

His younger years before I got him - 




























and recently (now 22yrs old)


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Endiku said:


> My ideal arabian is one with the refined looks that come with the breed, but not overy dished faces and solid legs. Our girl Xcia (polish bred, I think) is a pretty good example, though she doesnt have quite as much bone as I like. She's never had a lame day in her life though.


She is LOVELY!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

MBFoley, I think that your boy and my girl look a lot alike. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

whose horse is that being tied up under a tree. IMO that is just wrong. 
There are lot of pretty horses posted. Loved the sorrel quarter mare, sorrel arab mare and the stocky bay arabs.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Golden Horse... very pretty !


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

A mare I sold, also the dam of my gelding. I really liked her build. And I do like the Gainey/polish crosses. 










My gelding. He's turning out to be a solid guy. 










I think that I like the Ferzon/Azraff heads and over all pretty and athletic bodies, but with some solid Polish thrown in there to make them a bit more substantial. If I ever bred Thelma, it would have been to a gorgeous polish or heavy polish stud. 

Noble Rhyton (Gainey/polish cross)


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

stevenson said:


> whose horse is that being tied up under a tree. IMO that is just wrong.
> There are lot of pretty horses posted. Loved the sorrel quarter mare, sorrel arab mare and the stocky bay arabs.


Just curious - but what is wrong with being tied under a tree?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cat said:


> Just curious - but what is wrong with being tied under a tree?


Sort of wondering the same thing. Wonder what happens if you're on a trail and need to tie your horse...

On another note, my awesome two year old got saddled for the first time today. He was such a champ!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Substance, stretch and Arab type.....Bint Magida, Morafic, El Hilal to name a few. Classic....


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i prefer mine to be half saddlebred


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

I'm guessing the objection was more to the horse tied by the reins which did make me flinch as it's not something I would do but I certainly wouldn't go so far as to tell someone else they are wrong for doing so.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

MBFoley said:


> I'm guessing the objection was more to the horse tied by the reins which did make me flinch as it's not something I would do but I certainly wouldn't go so far as to tell someone else they are wrong for doing so.


looks like its attached to the halter to me.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

The reins are over the horn - there is a ring under the halter that the rope connects to that is tied in the tree. Hard to tell in the first pic but clear in the 2nd.


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Cat said:


> The reins are over the horn - there is a ring under the halter that the rope connects to that is tied in the tree. Hard to tell in the first pic but clear in the 2nd.


Hah you are right. I was so busy looking at the first pic trying to tell that I totally missed the much clearer second pic.


----------



## TheBlackHorse (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I'll buck the trend here and say that I want an Arab whose neck is longer than their head, and I have no interest in pony sized horses. I also want a bigger, smoother bodied horse than any of the horses posted in this thread.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Can somebody explain to me when an arabian breeder lists their horse as "exotic"??


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Can somebody explain to me when an arabian breeder lists their horse as "exotic"??


 Means the horse can pole dance:wink:


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I want their legs long, backs appropriate, necks snakey, and face Not too dished, but enough to let you know they're Arabian--

Like Attackships. I like them half Saddlebred- Nationals are the best of both worlds lol!

But if I had to choose full blood it would be an Egyptian-


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

TheBlackHorse said:


> Well, I'll buck the trend here and say that I want an Arab whose neck is longer than their head, and I have no interest in pony sized horses. I also want a bigger, smoother bodied horse than any of the horses posted in this thread.


I suspect those saddlebred crosses pictured above are big. Some of the ones I have seen are over 16 hands.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I think my ultimate one is probably the one I have. Great legs and feet, big enough to carry weight over long distances, built to last, flexible and athletic with endurance +++ but the mind to handle any task asked of it, a bold, forward way of going and the famous "in your tent" personality.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

TheBlackHorse said:


> Well, I'll buck the trend here and say that I want an Arab whose neck is longer than their head, and I have no interest in pony sized horses. I also want a bigger, smoother bodied horse than any of the horses posted in this thread.


Then buy a Saddlebred, since that's what you _really_ want. :?

Arabians aren't meant to be tall, willowly, and leggy with swan necks. The original type, which I prefer, is short, stocky, with good bone and big, hard feet.

Also, I haven't seen _any_ horse pictured on here whose neck wasn't longer than their head. Trashing other people's horses; that's a GREAT introduction to this forum. :-x


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

This is Lady. If I could change anything, I would like her head a little prettier and her hind end is not the strongest. Otherwise she fits my description.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

TheBlackHorse said:


> Well, I'll buck the trend here and say that I want an Arab whose neck is longer than their head, and I have no interest in pony sized horses. I also want a bigger, smoother bodied horse than any of the horses posted in this thread.



Welcome but WTF?? Every Arab posted here has a neck longer than there head, and I believe that the breed standard says that 14.1 to 15.1hh is ideal for the breed, with outlying sizes being allowed.

If you want a bigger horse look for a bigger breed, but you may struggle to find one with a bigger heart.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

My favorites are the ones that are not over exaggerated. I'm not a fan of the "over done" looks I've been seeing in my horse search recently. A particular lineage that comes to mind is El Hilal. He's one I remember from my younger days.

All just a personal opinion of course!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse is about 15.1. She has more heart than any horse I have ever owned, and I have ridden huge horses including a 16.3 thoroughbred. There was a day when I might have wanted a bigger horse. Now I want a mounting block...........


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Celeste said:


> Now I want a mounting block...........


I've had one of those for years! :clap:

I'm not a fan of taller horses, either. So how after 34 years of owning exclusively Arabs I find myself the owner of a 15.2 h TB, I'm not quite sure....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Celeste said:


> . There was a day when I might have wanted a bigger horse. Now I want a mounting block...........


:rofl::rofl: thanks, just choked on my coffee here


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's my boy. Would love to hear opinions!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

nicolerm said:


> Here's my boy. Would love to hear opinions!


 My opinion is this horse would look pretty darn good at my place! Love this horse!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

OOH OOH! THIS THREAD IS PERFECT TO SHARE THIS!! Here's for the arabian enthusiasts, I find this blog very interesting... Daughters of the Wind: a blog on desert arabian horses, past and present
To give a visual on what kind of body type I prefer, here are some pictures. I'm not saying that these horses are flawless gods, I just find their types attractive  All these pictures are from the daughters of the wind blog, I believe, or I just found them on google...

I don't mind short and powerful necks, I prefer a short neck to one that's long and skinny... I don't care about height as long as there is balance and harmony to their body, and personally, I don't think arabians need an exaggerated dish. I would even hazard to say that I find it bordering on repulsive. :? I think the arabian breed is getting too exaggerated, too showy and too much about looks, and personally, I believe it is straying from what an arabian should be. *JMHO*. 
I think the perfect arabian would exude strength and elegance, power and fire with a sharp intelligence. I don't like arabians that are... delicate? I respect the arabian breed, heck, I own one, but they're not my favorite breed for various reasons...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

nicolerm said:


> Here's my boy. Would love to hear opinions!



Is Hubba Bubba an opinion?


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Is Hubba Bubba an opinion?


Yes, and I'd have to agree! He can definitely be a pain sometimes but I wouldn't trade him for the world.

He looks so manly in that pic, right? Too bad you can't see how he's actually terrified of a fake cow just outside the frame. :lol:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He is a really good looking boy.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I like mine sturdy not socky, there is a diffrence :lol:

This is my ideal type. THIS IS NOT MY HORSE! I've just seen him around on some of the facebook groups.

"Karim SCF 2006 Straight Egyptian, Al Khamsa stallion. Sired by Rasheed El Tareef and out of MNX Fancy Chalice. Photo take 8/3/09"


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Celeste said:


> This is my girl. She suits me well.


Celeste she is just stunning!! You must be so proud!!


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so so jealous of you all!!!! Such beautiful horses!!!! 







I love this guy!!!! Hes the sire of a gelding (my heart horse) I use to own! his name is BL magic prince! Crabbet bred! Unfortunatlly he is now deceased.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Celeste she is just stunning!! You must be so proud!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Hearts Song (Jun 6, 2012)

I LOVE the stocky build too!! She has the arab head but she's got a bulky build. All of your arabs are beautiful!! And if they're anything like mine, they most certainly know it!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My chunky butt, Casper. Pure Polish breeding.


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

Love those flea bites!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

nicolerm said:


> Love those flea bites!


I've personally never been a fan, but I made the fatal mistake of saying, 'I'll NEVER own a fleabitten horse!' :rofl:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Great thread! I've always been an Arabian enthusiast, and always loved the Egyptian look. However, as I've always owned Crabbet Arabians with just a touch of Egyptian, I definitely prefer the more athletic, stocky type in terms of a good all around work horse! However, I also grew up drooling over old school original Egyptian imports of the 60's to 80's which don't often look much like the Egyptian of today.

Ansata Ibn Halima was a grandfather to many of the Arabs my grandpa bred and I've always loved him. He is definitely more refined, but has a LOT more bone and substance then Egyptians of today I think:









Tuhotmos is in my current mares pedigree, and again, for straight Egyptian, I find he has so much substance, bone and power to him:









A local breeder recently lost her Polish stud and imported a new one who was originally imported from Poland to the US and now to Canada. He is absolutely gorgeous in my opinion and something I wouldn't hesitate to breed to:




































And of course my girl who is mostly Crabbet with just a touch of Egyptian! She is the ultimate all around horse and has excelled in many things from jumping, to Dressage to gaming!


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Ansata Ibn Halima was a grandfather to many of the Arabs my grandpa bred and I've always loved him. He is definitely more refined, but has a LOT more bone and substance then Egyptians of today I think:




Oh awesome, I haven't seen that picture of him before. Marquis is a two time great grandson of his.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the pics! I am partial to my Egyptian Arabian, Vin. I love that you can tell he is an arabian, but not with the overly dished face and slightly stocky build. Please don't critique the posture, we are working very hard on that stuff....just wanted to share a pic of my horse


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

MacabreMikolaj, Ansata Ibn Halima is the grandsire of my gelding, Fa Saaid Halim.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> A local breeder recently lost her Polish stud and imported a new one who was originally imported from Poland to the US and now to Canada. He is absolutely gorgeous in my opinion and something I wouldn't hesitate to breed to:


I think my girl would like to have a date with him, he's gorgeous!

Here's my girl Amira, mostly Crabbet I think, some Polish and Egyptian too. Everyone who meets her for the first time thinks she's a Quarter horse/arab cross because of her butt.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Moniet El Nefous, Ibn Galal 1-7, Bint Maisa El Saghira, Magidaa were some beautiful mares. Moniet El Sharaf, Nabiel, Khofo, Orashan were some nice stallions. I have one mare left Moniet El Sharaf/Nabiel bred. I spent over twenty years studying Arabs, SE in particular. I still get giddy when people talk about Arabians. :clap::clap:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Some more shots of Empres from last weekend










His first ever dressage test



















He is a hunk isn't he?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

And he got like 70% to! I've been head over heels in love since she imported him and itching to breed him to Zierra! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup, these are his scores

Scores for Empes - Training level 1 - 71.042 and Training level 2 -72.321 

Pretty awesome on his first outing:wink:


----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't know Arabs much, but I don't particularly like the very light built ones. Something like this guy (Aspen Hills Shell Fire) is what I'd consider a nice Arab (except a touch too short at 14.2h).

http://i49.tinypic.com/21mt4zm.jpg


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not too put off by a shorter horse. Mine is 14.3, and quite frankly, the older I get, the happier I am to be closer to the ground...especially when riding something that is so "spirited". However, I can certainly appreciate the beauty and grace of a larger horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

This is Sahara, he is my friends horse and I learnt to ride on him  I love his build and I think he is absolutely beautiful! I'm not to sure of his breeding though, we used to joke around when we were younger and say that he was a "Blue" Arab because his skin has a blue tinge to it? I don't really know too much about the breed, but I love this horse!


----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

Kelli said:


> I'm not too put off by a shorter horse. Mine is 14.3, and quite frankly, the older I get, the happier I am to be closer to the ground...especially when riding something that is so "spirited". However, I can certainly appreciate the beauty and grace of a larger horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 It's not that I don't like short horses, it's more the fact that at my size, I feel a little out of place on them - I know that physically they can handle a lot more than they look, and height isn't the first thing I look at. I don't really go for the giants either - had some bad experiences with the few tall horses I've had developing joint problems. Something in the middle, around 15-15.3 is just about perfect, though I'd love to get my hands on a hairy Haflinger.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Depends on my mood...sometimes I favor the sleek ones, sometimes the stocky ones! But I always love the dished face and personality of both!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Conrad And Freddie said:


> This is Sahara, he is my friends horse and I learnt to ride on him  I love his build and I think he is absolutely beautiful! I'm not to sure of his breeding though, we used to joke around when we were younger and say that he was a "Blue" Arab because his skin has a blue tinge to it? I don't really know too much about the breed, but I love this horse!


Gotta love that Jersey cow!


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well all I know about Arabs I've learned from the Arabian Horse World Magazine, a book I have on the Arabian show industry, and my book Arabian Legends. When I go through the magazine, there's mostly halter horses and I DROOL over them! The only thing I don't like is their positively flat hindquarters, but they're still gorgeous. Rarely I see the performance horses, but I drool over them too! The only ones I really know anything about are the horses in Arabian legends. I was obsessed with:

Khemosabi








Muscat








Bask








And my favorite Arabian stallion ever! (I love his son, Padrons Psyche, as well) Padron!








I think I'm a sucker for a good neck and angled shoulders


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I like this kind!
(Mine, that is.)


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's my Magnum. He's only 2, but he is still pretty small. We don't expect him to top out at much more than 14 or 14.1. I also prefer the more solid type Arabs as well as the smaller ones (no kidding!). Magnum has just enough refinement to remind you that he is all Arabian. I can't wait to see how he does in halter classes.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I like whatever type this horse is:










For me, it's hit or miss with Arabians. I never liked them at all until I saw Khemosabi.

I've never met an Egyptian Arabian that wasn't nuttier than a fruit cake. They've bred the brains right out of those horses.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I like a lot of these horses...Photo Gallery | Black Arabian Horses of Hughes Arabians - World renown champions

http://hughesarabians.com/crabbet/index.html

For me I like the ones that are Arabian looking yet a little more stockier & ones that aren't as small...


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I like the short stockier type of Arabs like my girl!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I like them stretchy as well.....Abraxas Halimaar is an example.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

My very favorite topic... Arabians! I have a soft spot for the Polish horses, and especially the Polish/Crabbet cross; I used to own two, an *Exelsjor son and a *Hal Gazal granddaughter. I also love the CMK horses, love their build and athletic ability. As well as the Spanish Arabs and the Babson Egyptians. I like a stockier, smaller Arabian. I'd have to say that Raffon was pretty close to my ideal Arabian, and *Exelsjor too.

Here are the two I used to own (both deceased now), the grey was Daanex, an *Exelsjor son out of a Crabbet-bred mare; and the chestnut was my love, NS Joi Kara, a *Hal Gazal granddaughter out of a Raffon granddaughter, with many crosses to *Raseyn. And, Raffon and *Exelsjor.

Jessabel... you should check out the Babson-bred Egyptians, a more calm and quiet horse you'll never find, the Babson Arabians have wonderful mellow dispositions!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is a CMK Arabian I like, FV Viva Ben Rabba. Had to include him too.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I literally just stumbled across the stallion AA Apollo Bey, and I have to say, he's gorgeous and so are his offspring. Big bodied, elegant, and GREY, lol. I think he's a lovely example of an arabian horse, and so are his foals.


----------

